# moving to sharjah - advice



## rayyou

We are about to complete our first year in Dubai. Living in Silicon Oasis and work in Academic City. Kids school is in Oud Mehta. My in-laws and relatives live in Sharjah near Corniche. 

We were considering moving to Sharjah mainly to stay close to family and friends, and close to parks, corniche, etc as well. 
Currently I am spending 10 mins on road to get to my work. If I move it will be around 1 hour each way. Kids' school bus comes at 7.00 but there it will be 6.30
Hence it will be not as easy as it is now. 

There are pros and cons, but I wanted to get an opinion from people as to whether its wise to move given the specific circumstances. Anyone commuting from Sharjah could comment on the traffic condition these days?


----------



## Grt1

Dont do it... you are living in ideal place from both work and school.. the traffic and distance drains you both mentally and physically... u wont feel like socializing with relatives anyway after so much commuting...


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

Agreed. Don't do it. Corniche is a nice place but I would only live there if I had work near the area.


----------

